# EP4000 prices on eBay??



## black_z (Sep 15, 2009)

Why are they so high? and not many people selling them on there? Prices range from 500-700+!!


----------



## whitey019 (Feb 2, 2013)

Sellers preying on the uninformed.


----------



## black_z (Sep 15, 2009)

Nah... there used to be a ton on there for 329-379.


----------

